# Orijen: My dog keeps puking.



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Been on Orijen for a couple weeks now and it seems like almost everyday she's puking up yellow bile. Is this normal?


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Definitely not normal, sounds like the food doesn't agree with your pooch and it's time for a change. First though, what are you switching from and have you gradually introduced the new food by mixing it with the old?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, I did the transition. She was on Canine Caviar Venison and Split Pea recipe.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

It sounds like you went about it the right way so if wasn't a fast switch that's playing ball in her belly then I'd start looking at another food. Can I ask what made you decide to go from Caviar Venision & Split Pea, I haven't any clue what type of food it is *L, just wondering how that one agreed with her.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya definitely not normal. Not too convinced that its the food either... Is it just yellow bile or her food as well? Usually bad reaction to food changes are accompanied by diarreha or gas. I've heard it best to withhold food for 24 hours (if your dog seems physically healthy) and let the stomach settle. Also a mixture of cooked chicken breasts, cooked carrots, low fat cottage cheese and brown rice is soft enough on the stomach and should help a bit.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Orijen is too rich for some dogs.

My pup had terrible gas and we switched him to another brand and now he has no troubles with it.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Dogs usually throw up yellow bile if their stomachs are empty, like first thing in the morning, or late in the afternoon if their dinner is late.

How old is your dog, and how many meals are you feeding? Are you free-feeding, or do you have fixed feeding times? What time of the day does your dog puke, compared to the feeding times? Does your dog get any other treats throughout the day?


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem. Except my dog isn't on Orijen, she's on Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. About two weeks ago I did a slow transition to Chicken Soup from Taste of the Wild. For at least a week now, she's been throwing up yellow bile almost every day. Last night she threw it up 7 or 8 times.

She's a free-feeder. Last night was the first time she threw up a lot at night, and it had food in it (at least the first few times, after that her stomach was obviously empty and it was just yellow bile). Usually, it's just the yellow bile.


----------



## lmwsport7 (Jul 23, 2008)

My dog does this as well, but it doesn't matter what food she's on. My dog MUST eat at least every 12 hours or she throws up bile. We figured this out pretty quickly, so if she doesn't eat her breakfast or dinner in a short amount of time, I usually give her a piece of bread a little later (enough time so I know she's not holding out for the bread) just so I know there's something in her stomach.

Since she's a free feeder, do you know how much she eats and when? You'd think that if she were hungry, she'd eat rather than throw up, but my dog doesn't! Maybe your dog is going too long between meals since she decides when she eats?


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes , Yellow bile sounds like empty stomach syndrome. How's your weather there? I noticed my dog has really slowed down on eating since it got hot out. 





Squeeker said:


> Dogs usually throw up yellow bile if their stomachs are empty, like first thing in the morning, or late in the afternoon if their dinner is late.
> 
> How old is your dog, and how many meals are you feeding? Are you free-feeding, or do you have fixed feeding times? What time of the day does your dog puke, compared to the feeding times? Does your dog get any other treats throughout the day?


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8/page/2

dogfoodanalysis gives it the highest rating. It couldn't possibly not agree with your pet...


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> dogfoodanalysis gives it the highest rating. It couldn't possibly not agree with your pet...


Oh, yes it could.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

My dog went to the vet today (she had a vaccine due), and the vet felt her abdomen, didn't feel anything unusual, and my dog didn't seem to feel any pain. 

The vet said that since she's such a young dog (mine is 11 months), it's probably just her food. She said to call her if it gets chronic, and switch her to her old food in the meantime.

Also, the vet said it can take a week or a little longer for the new food to "sink in" to their system, so that means they could suddenly start vomiting even after they've been on their food for a week with no apparent problems.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

shets114 said:


> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8/page/2
> 
> dogfoodanalysis gives it the highest rating. It couldn't possibly not agree with your pet...


The fact that it has high ratings makes you think this?  Some dogs just can't eat food that is too rich, its not that the food is bad, just the unique physiology of each dog. Not much you can do about that.


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

If a young dog is not feed frequently, yes bile can be a common problem. Of course my vet never suggested that. I dealt with it til my dog was a year and half til I figured it out. Now feed 3x daily; just can't go that long without food. Also, I do not feed grain or corn which I believe was part of the problem. If you adjust your food and schedule, problem should be less frequent.


----------



## Minton5825 (Nov 16, 2020)

We started feeding orijen and on our second bag. Our 11 month old bulldog vomited once with first bag and now has vomited again on second bag.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is over 11 years old. If you have a question or concern, please start a new thread.


----------

